# lynhaven inlet 7/24



## pjv (Nov 10, 2006)

First post, but we'll give it a try.

Went out with my wife, picked up some frozen shrimp and had a fun time catching some small spot. Finally when it got dark my wife is getting fed up with missing the little bites of the spot. Next thing I know, she's all bowed up and screaming and yelling. On the other side of the line was a 17 inch pup. Biggest fish she had ever caught. Now she is excited and I am bummed, with my 4 and 5 inch spot. She casts again a couple of times and again starts screaming. "I got another one!!!" This one was 20, big smile on her face she caught a keeper.

Luckily I was able to hook up a few minutes later, another 20 inch pup.

Great evening, beautiful weather and I am sure my wife is starting to catch the fever a bit more.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

thanks for the report, and welcome to P&S!!!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Great first report. Next time keep those little Spot, they make great live or cut bait.


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

Great first post! Sounds like someone's hooked now 

Thanks for sharing :beer:


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Pups*

Yessiree, 
All I can say is moving water, slack water bad. Welcome and glad to hear you got in to 'em. They are a blast to catch, hard fighters!!!

Good Luck!!


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

nice report and welcome aboard looks like she should join our P&S forum also


----------



## pjv (Nov 10, 2006)

jay b said:


> Next time keep those little Spot, they make great live or cut bait.


Yes sir, they are currently frozen and await some more fish!


----------



## babz369 (Nov 6, 2006)

congrats and welcome hope to see ya there fish it often


----------



## pjv (Nov 10, 2006)

Some Pictures of the trip


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Nice!!*

Pictures tell a thousand words, don't they. Good job on the catchin'!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Look a lot like...*

Is that Pleasure House Point?? If it not, then disregard, if it is, beware! 

The Developer that owns that land back there recently started hiring off duty police to patrol that property. You may want to dress in your sand camo and put a Sawgrass bush on your head to avoid detection..


----------



## pjv (Nov 10, 2006)

SkunkApe said:


> Is that Pleasure House Point?? If it not, then disregard, if it is, beware!


Wouldn't know, I don't know where pleasure house point is. Please let me know the location so that I can buy appropriate camo if we are in the wrong spot. Thanks!!!!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Pleasure House Pt.*



pjv said:


> Wouldn't know, I don't know where pleasure house point is. Please let me know the location so that I can buy appropriate camo if we are in the wrong spot. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Has any one encountered these police yet? How does one know exactly where the developer's property begins and ends? It's madness!


----------



## fishin fool (Jan 29, 2007)

*enjoyed the pics*

My sisterin,law out fished me at ovp last weekend. Had a blast though


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Today*



Fish'n Phil said:


> Has any one encountered these police yet? How does one know exactly where the developer's property begins and ends? It's madness!


Saw the Police on an ATC back ther around 09:00on my way in.


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

Fish'n Phil said:


> Has any one encountered these police yet? How does one know exactly where the developer's property begins and ends? It's madness!


just stay between mean high tide line and the water they can't do nothing to you as you would be on state property


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Another one bites the dust! I read about this in the paper this morning... PISSES ME OFF to no end, there is now private property signs and I see alot of ORV's that must be developers and 'security'... if it were you or me, we'd be catchin' a felony offense for destroying protected wetlands!

Dude, just start posting GPS coordinates!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Please...No Trespassing on PHP
PHP is still currently private property & the historical, informal trespassing that was allowed has been terminated by the new property owners.
Please respect their rights.

From the VBPD:

The information we have is as follows. The Sandler's have bought the 69 acre property at Marlin Bay and Shore Drive. They are concerned about activity on the property. The Sandler's are going to sign a trespass enforcement authorization letter, as well as hire off duty Virginia Beach officers to patrol the property. They want the off duty officer to enforce the trespassing laws, along with regular patrol officers. Prior to placing the new signs and having the officers enforce trespassing, they would like it put out to the area residents that this is going to happen - this is to lessen impact that the property will be closed by forewarning the citizens.

Trespassing is a class 1 misdemeanor which is punishable by the maximum fine up to $2500 and 1 year in jail.

If you have any more questions please feel free to contact me at this e-mail address.

Sgt. Brian S. Watson
Virginia Beach Police Department
3rd Precinct
385-2717
[email protected]


Read more at http://sdcc.info/noindigodunes

or
www.noindigodunes.com

We need all the support we can get on this. If we don't start now, you can FORGET fishing the Lynnhaven Inlet from shore!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Rockstar said:


> Please...No Trespassing on PHP
> PHP is still currently private property & the historical, informal trespassing that was allowed has been terminated by the new property owners.
> Please respect their rights.
> 
> ...


I've signed that petition. Regardless if they build Indigo Dunes or not, it's still going to be Sandler's property. The only way to make it a "Public" area is if the Sandler's sells the land back to the city of VB. Personally, I've been disgusted by trash blowing in the water as I yak by that area:--| . I'm not saying keep it private, but keep it clean. 

PJV, the thread highjacking is common here on P&S. Sometimes good info comes of it. Nice fish by the way, did I say that??


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thats what Im talkin about perty werk on them fine lookin fish. 

Welcome aboard


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*not ranting.....*

PJV - if'n ya don't want me and 100 of my friends blowin up yer spot....try to take pics that don't excactly show where ur fishing! 

Know that spot exactly, and what I've read regarding the VRMC and tha developers.....well, turns my stomach! Those may be the last fish caught in that spot.


BTW - nice pics and fish, welcome to the club...and tell tha missus...they have VB shirts on sale @ 22nd street and Pacific @ the ocean front....

Thought the pics were from Miami Beach.....


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

PJV... I think I have seen you two there before. Were you the guy I asked about the abandoned boat and trailer down there?


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

Can't beat the way pups fight!..good catch.

But dang I can't believe they are shuting this spot down...Looks like I'm gonna need a yak just to go fishing.  Hopefully, they won't mow PHP down but you know the property owner is never gonna open it back up. I'd love to back a dumptruck up on one the sleezeballs and drop a load of 'fill on 'em..see how well they like living in that kind of environment :--| :--|


----------



## pjv (Nov 10, 2006)

Rockstar said:


> PJV... I think I have seen you two there before. Were you the guy I asked about the abandoned boat and trailer down there?


Don't think so, but we are there every once in a while. So there is a big chance you'll see us there.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

good catching and WELCOME...


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Dear Sgt. Wastson, oral sex is also illegal in the the Commonwealth of Virginia, but I bet you still do it, you just make sure you don't get caught, isn't that right, Sir? 'Tis a strange world we live in.


----------

